# Schwinn Parts



## pantherguy (Sep 29, 2013)

My local bike shop told me that a company has purchased the license from the parent schwinn company to manufacture parts for older bikes.  Does anyone have any further information.  Also i just damaged my wife's 63 panther lll, and need to purchase a new handlebar.  I think the four digit part number is 7819.  Any help and or leads on how to replace this precious part would be most appreciated.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 29, 2013)

*Ask Brandsense partners*

Maybe they will tell you who is the new licensee 

http://www.licensemag.com/license-global/brand-sense-rides-bike-brands

Basically when something is licensed, a lot is lost in translation when new parts are made.  
We be lucky if they decide to make something that we would actually buy and use it on an actual vintage bike. Maybe phanto and stingray stuff, maybe?


Unlike restorers repoping rare parts, regular companies have a much bigger bottom line to meet, thus they make parts that will appeal to the masses.

Please update us if you find and new info, this interesting.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2013)

I heard, it was Bicyclebones, so the stuff should be good and readily available.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2013)

*info*



cyclingday said:


> I heard, it was Bicyclebones, so the stuff should be good and readily available.




Marty is correct Dan/bicyclebones now holds the license.   sales@bicyclebones.com


----------



## JOEL (Sep 30, 2013)

Better sell your rare parts NOW....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wanna see dead on $35 fender bombs, $100 hanging tanks, and while your at it $300 Aerocycle tanks with correct glass lens would be cool too! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 30, 2013)

It's my understanding only common post war items will be reproduced. Phantom, Panther etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> It's my understanding only common post war items will be reproduced. Phantom, Panther etc.




Is he limited by the terms of the license or is that just a "gentlemens agreement"? V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't get any details except I asked will that include prewar Schwinn parts and the answer was no just post war Phantom, Panther etc


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 30, 2013)

*if he's tooling up parts you will not see the 35.00...*



Freqman1 said:


> I wanna see dead on $35 fender bombs, $100 hanging tanks, and while your at it $300 Aerocycle tanks with correct glass lens would be cool too! V/r Shawn




If they are making new tooling which is what usually happens when you make stuff, the price will still be high, but officially licensed. The have to sells a poop ton to breakeven, then make a profit.
Some parts can be sand cast aluminum which is cheaper on tooling or even small stamped parts, you can laser cut parts now too, since there are new manufacturing techniques that save money it may help, but it also depends on the minimum quantities.


I suspect tanks like the DX tank BB sells will just sell as officially licensed one, as long as the Licencor approves them. But not any Fiberglass parts.
Also decals, will be official decals. Similar to what happened in 1995.
This also stops the lowly guy that makes custom parts here and there, then sells them on ebay.
This happened to the guys making the 1966 Batmobiles copies, one company got the official license to make it from DC Comics.

If he makes 20" DX tanks and 20" deluxe guards in metal and sell them for 300-500 dollars, they will sell but there will be a finite number people that need these parts, then you will have a bunch of deadstock that will slowly sell on ebay. So if you wait it out...maybe cheap prices, maybe. For example see seller thenewgaragesalequeen2011  on ebay they sell all the repop Columbia parts.


Good luck to BB if the parts he makes are well made and sell, hopefully he hits all the markets, be it a small random part a lot of people need or some rare tank.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2013)

*correct*



markivpedalpusher said:


> It's my understanding only common post war items will be reproduced. Phantom, Panther etc.




I heard the same thing mark from the source ONLY POSTWAR the same stuff they have been making for years PHANTOM etc...


----------



## Mybluevw (Sep 30, 2013)

pantherguy said:


> My local bike shop told me that a company has purchased the license from the parent schwinn company to manufacture parts for older bikes.  Does anyone have any further information.  Also i just damaged my wife's 63 panther lll, and need to purchase a new handlebar.  I think the four digit part number is 7819.  Any help and or leads on how to replace this precious part would be most appreciated.



It depends on which bar you are looking for but Memory Lane Classics sells Wald bars that are similar to the middleweight bars that came on your panther. They sell a bar called the corvette bar that might work.
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## spoker (Sep 30, 2013)

*new stuff*

with bicycle bones and todays tooling parts will prolley be better and you wont have to put a lot of time and money into making an old part new,as far as it being just post was stuff, look what neil young did after buying lionel trains!!!


----------



## pantherguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyou for the feedback.  I will call memory lane tomorrow and order the corvette handlebars.  My wife will be happy


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2014)

While I don't know how well bicyclebones or others are plating the chrome but I'd be shopping e-bay or elsewhere  for an original older Schwinn or same year issued by Schwinn  handlebar.

Here's why, a 1995 re-pop that a kid actually used: (Side note; original owner said bought 1997, has the 95 centennial marked and stamped with serial numbers (low 2,000 [serial numbers] issue), black phantom frame with all but rear light (appears rear light was discarded) phantom features, cruiser deluxe, nexus 7 hub and from the rust on this, lucky aluminum hoops, (otherwise hoops would be wasted). In this case one of the very, very few a kid was allowed to use and abuse,, er ah, obviously,  leave laying outside for long periods, (SW  Florida), hell, maybe rode it in the dam ocean! LOL. Albeit; it still rides Schwinn-eet) regardless; All of the chrome on this $ 1,200+ original sticker priced bike, [I completely restored Schwinn's in late 1960's too early 70's] is Total Wal-mart type garbage!!


----------

